# does powder-mixed Gatorade keep long in the fridge?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

greetings all

I use lemon+lime Gatorade *powder* and mix my own drink with water.

Can anyone say how long this powder-mixed Gatorade will keep in the fridge? I go riding in the mornings and I would like to save time/effort and mix the Gatorade drink the night before I ride and then put the plastic drink bottles in the fridge for keeping. 

Will this be ok? 

How long can I keep such powdered drink in the fridge, if I mixed it myself? One day? Two? A week perhaps?

thanks in advance


----------



## cydswipe (Mar 7, 2002)

*It depends.*

If you are mixing just a little bit, like a couple of water bottles worth, or making a big pitcher of the drink. Smaller amounts seem to hold better. Bottles can be shaken before a ride or along the route. Big amounts kinda separate IMHO. I like the powder. Some places make serving sizes of it. I think quart sizes? Good stuff.


----------



## Friction_Shifter (Feb 8, 2006)

concentrated gatorade is good stuff. anyone remember when (non-powdered) gatorade only came in glass bottles? I think it tasted better back then. It was more concentrated and ever so slightly chalky texture...yum. If you make the powdered stuff concentrated that's how it used to tasted back in the day (like 83 and older). I was curious to see what gatorade had to say, they don't even mention the powdered stuff on their annoying website.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*I make two bottles, each 750ml i.e. 1.5 litres*

Ok, let me clarify further

I mix 1.5 litres of cold water with two flat scoops of Gatorade powder (the measure-scoops come with the powder). If I do this the night before the ride (say 12 hours before ride) and pour that Gatorade mixture into my 2 riding plastic bottles and then place them back in the fridge will this drink keep well for the next day riding? And will it "lose it's potency" if I do this some ~12 hours before I ride? I presume the bottled Gatorade is effectively the same so it should keep ok in the fridge for a day or two?

thanks again


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

acid_rider said:


> Ok, let me clarify further
> 
> I mix 1.5 litres of cold water with two flat scoops of Gatorade powder (the measure-scoops come with the powder). If I do this the night before the ride (say 12 hours before ride) and pour that Gatorade mixture into my 2 riding plastic bottles and then place them back in the fridge will this drink keep well for the next day riding? And will it "lose it's potency" if I do this some ~12 hours before I ride? I presume the bottled Gatorade is effectively the same so it should keep ok in the fridge for a day or two?
> 
> thanks again


Should keep fine for a couple of days. I've kept it in the fridge for a couple days, had no problem.

Silas


----------



## tjspahr (May 11, 2004)

*No problem with the powder*

I normally mix powdered Gatorade a gallon at a time. It might me in the refrigerator for a week or so. I have never had any problems with it separating.

One tip, I normally store powders like this (Gatorade, Endorox, Cytomax) in the refrigerator. I've found that they are far less susceptible to "clumping" from humidity changes.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*great!*

thank you everyone! Another 3-5 minutes saved in the mornings before I ride.


----------



## achiral (Feb 24, 2005)

acid_rider said:


> Ok, let me clarify further
> 
> I mix 1.5 litres of cold water with two flat scoops of Gatorade powder (the measure-scoops come with the powder). If I do this the night before the ride (say 12 hours before ride) and pour that Gatorade mixture into my 2 riding plastic bottles and then place them back in the fridge will this drink keep well for the next day riding? And will it "lose it's potency" if I do this some ~12 hours before I ride? I presume the bottled Gatorade is effectively the same so it should keep ok in the fridge for a day or two?
> 
> thanks again


Gatorade will safely keep in the refrigerator for several days (lemon-lime will stay good longer because of its citric acid content). Its 'potency' is essentially sugar and salt; neither of these will degrade in solution for a very long period of time. 

If you store the drink in your riding bottles for several days in the refrigerator, you may find that the gatorade has picked up an off-taste from leaching plasticizers (keep water in a polyethylene bottle for a day in warm weather for an experiment in bad tasting fluids). Twelve hours in a cold environ will not be an issue.


----------



## arjangreen (Feb 15, 2006)

*A little off topic but...*

For a while, the powder had granulated sugar (glucose) in it while the premade had high fructose corn syrup - another reason the powder is good. I'm not sure if they switched to sugar in the premade now or not...


----------

